# Newwark NJ-AHS-young female Chanel-77780



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12599049

<span style="color: #993399"> *I do not know if this is a kill shelter please move if needed. * </span> 










This beautiful pup was turned in by her owner recently. At four months of age, the owner felt she couldn't handle the dog any longer. Her name is Chanel and she's hoping for a wonderful start for the New Year. She is up to date on shots, "almost" housebroken and gets along well with children and other animals. Chanel will be altered and microchipped upon adoption. We don't want this little girl to grow up in a shelter Please come visit Chanel and give her a new home for the New Year. 


All pets at this shelter are up-to-date on shots and will be altered and micro-chipped upon adoption. Please visit our shelter to meet the many adorable orphans that are available for adoption. When inquiring about a specific animal you saw on this website, please include the ID number following his or her name. 

We are open 7 days a week from 12pm-5:30pm; Sat & Sun from 12pm-5:00 for directions call 973-824-7080. There is an adoption donation required. The society cannot accept personal checks but we do accept Visa, MC, AE, and cash. As part of our adoption process, we must have proof of residency. Homeowners must show proof of ownership; landlord approval is required for renters before an adoption can be approved..

Attention rescues: The Newark shelter is very rescue-friendly. Please contact the shelter for more info. Also, please join our Yahoo group to keep up with everything that is happening at the shelter and to network with other rescues. This group is monitored by shelter staff, and questions are generally answered very quickly.

THE SOCIETY OFFERS FREE DVDs ON ALL CAT & DOG ADOPTIONS
With each adoption, the Society will present a DVD on TRAINING YOUR DOG or YOUR ADOPTED CAT at no charge. The dog video will include problems with chewing, jumping, mouthing, etc., but who trains a cat? There are $300 worth of free coupons offered with the dog video and $100 in free coupons for each cat adopter. 

IMPORTANT NOTE TO OUR ADOPTERS?

Lassie, Cleo, Rin Tin Tin and Toto don't show up at our shelter. We don't get the elegantly coiffed, classically beautiful, completely trained, perfectly behaved dog. We get the leftovers. Dogs that other people have incompetently bred, inadequately socialized, ineffectively "trained," and badly treated. Most shelter dogs have had it. They've been pushed from one lousy situation to another. They've never had proper veterinary care, kind and consistent training, or sufficient company. They've lived outside, in a crate, or in the basement. They're scared, depressed and anxious. Some are angry. Some are sick. Some have given up. 

But we are try our best and we don't give up. We know that a dog is a living being, with a spirit and a heart and feelings. Our dogs are not commodities, things, or garbage. They are part of sacred creation and they deserve as much love and care and respect as the next Westminster champion. So please, please don't come to our shelter in the hopes of getting a "bargain," or the idea of "getting" just anything. Come to our shelter to give, to love, to save a life -- and to mend your own spirit. For adoption will reward you in ways you never thought possible. I can promise you this -- a shelter dog will make you a better person. 

Associated Humane Societies-Newark 
Newark, NJ 
973-824-7080


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

It is a kill shelter, but they hold nice dogs as long as needed and given her age she will most likely be adopted quickly. GSGSR works closely with this shelter.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Adopted - Newwark NJ-AHS-young f Chanel-77780*

I received an email from Jen (9071) that this girl has been adopted already.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Adopted - Newwark NJ-AHS-young f Chanel-77780*

Yaaay!!! Another saved dog. And she is a beauty!!!


----------

